
Ask HN: New IT System - 11thEarlOfMar
We are a small manufacturer and need an up-to-date IT system. Needs to cover both worker activities for engineering and administration, and, light manufacturing. I&#x27;ll toss in physical security as well, since I&#x27;d like everything to integrate together nicely.<p>The company has 50 employees. We&#x27;ll be keeping it under 100 over the next 10 years.<p>Some of the big blocks we need:<p>- MRP&#x2F;ERP system as the backbone. Manage BOMs &amp; procurement of electronic components and subsystems. Needs to integrate with SAP-scale systems at our customers and vendors.<p>- CRM&#x2F;RMA<p>- Engineering support including CAD systems, Engineering Project Management, Version Control, PLM. Needs to integrate directly with MRP&#x2F;ERP system.<p>- Standard cubicle+wfh+remote workforce platforms:<p><pre><code>   &gt; Mobile computer, Windows
   &gt; Phone (all mobile?)
   &gt; E-mail
   &gt; MS Office

 - Physical Security
   &gt; Employee Badging
   &gt; Secure entry
   &gt; Visitor Badging
   &gt; Security Camera
   &gt; Alarm system
</code></pre>
I&#x27;d like to utilize cloud where appropriate. We need to have a business continuation plan that shows we can relocate and be up and running in 2 weeks after a disaster.<p>I&#x27;m looking for any best practices or modern approaches to assembling all of this.<p>Thanks for any guidance you can offer!
======
aa_memon
[https://erpnext.com/](https://erpnext.com/)

